# Training my current boxer for PP?



## Erin Hayes (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope this in the right area...

Let me first preface this by saying I am a total n00b to this area of training. Other than obedience and agility work, I have no clue what it takes to make up a good personal protection dog. So here's my question. I have a 3 year old male boxer that has been a wonderful companion and a great obedience student. I am wondering how realistic it would be to train him in personal protection? Are there certain traits/behaviors that make a good PPD?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Good solid nevers, drive and a willing desire to please. Yes if he has these you can do it. He's not too old.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

tell us where you are at, and maybe there is someone close that could help you out.


----------



## Erin Hayes (Apr 19, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> tell us where you are at, and maybe there is someone close that could help you out.


I am in Orlando, Florida. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How far is that from plant city ??


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If the Boxer is from working lines and like Jerry said, it is possible. At three he is NOT TOO old. Enjoy!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

There's a guy named Emilio down there, I hear he is pretty good at PP. :^o:^o:^o:^o:^o:^o:^o:^o:^o:^o:^o:^o:-o :-s :-o :-s


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The mighty duck man himself.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

The Boxer is barely a working breed anymore IMO, but it is my breed so I will try to do with it what I can. Erin, if your boy shows the desired traits, you can get him to be a good deterrant. Heck, most people won't try anything when you have a muscular looking dog, growling and barking his head off at you. 

Ck out the USA working Boxer site. http://usabox.org/

There's some people out in FL, that may be able to help you see if your boy has the right stuff!


----------



## Erin Hayes (Apr 19, 2009)

Alex Corral said:


> The Boxer is barely a working breed anymore IMO, but it is my breed so I will try to do with it what I can. Erin, if your boy shows the desired traits, you can get him to be a good deterrant. Heck, most people won't try anything when you have a muscular looking dog, growling and barking his head off at you.
> 
> Ck out the USA working Boxer site. http://usabox.org/
> 
> There's some people out in FL, that may be able to help you see if your boy has the right stuff!


 
Thanks for the link. He's hardly from working lines, but I thought he might be a good canidate to get my feet wet with.


----------



## Erin Hayes (Apr 19, 2009)

Another question, how do they go about testing drive and nerve in a dog?


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Erin, I've only been doing protection sports for 2 yrs, so the other guys may have better explanations. But, typically, they'll see how he reacts to different scenarios, people, objects, other dogs. A weak nerved dog will spook pretty easily at what should be normal everyday stuff. IE, loud sudden noises, crowds of people, bicycles, etc. 

They will test drive by taking him to the field and see if he is willing to bite a tug, and play with the decoy. If he's willing to do that, and enjoys it, you have something to work with. My Boxer liked the tug and was willing to work from the get-go, but when we switched her to the sleeve, she kept biting the end which indicates weak nerves. Will bite the sleeve, but as far from the decoy as possible. She's much better now, and bites in the middle, but who knows how she'll do with a different decoy or with pressure. She's far from working lines, but got her BH in Oct. She's a good dog to learn from.


----------

